# Main Label or plastisol heat transfer



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

I have several questions regarding labeling. At this present moment I'm doing research on *main label vs heat transfer label*.

1. My main option is to go with a T shirt that has a tear away label and replace it with a my main 
label, of course there is the cost of the main 
label and the cost to hire someone to sew it in.
I have come across some facility's that do 
charge .25 - .50 cents per shirt and this is just to sew in the main label.

2. My second option is going tagless, I was 
thinking of using a washable heat transfer that
will have my logo and the size information. I 
have very little knowledge of this heat transfer, 
but I'm reading on the web that plastisol heat 
transfer is considered the best type heat 
transfer on the market, but I'm not sure if its 
machine washable.

3. I have also read on the web that anyone can create
their own heat transfers. All is needed is 
translution transfer paper, ink jet printer and 
photoshop or illustrator. My only concern is, will
this type of heat transfer stand up to 
machine wash.

So in regards to the above information, what would be considered the best option in cost and is there a heat transfer label that can stand up to machine wash.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Zabulun said:


> 2. My second option is going tagless, I was
> thinking of using a washable heat transfer that
> will have my logo and the size information. I
> have very little knowledge of this heat transfer,
> ...


Plastisol transfers _are_ machine washable.



> 3. I have also read on the web that anyone create
> their own heat transfers. All is needed is
> translution transfer paper, ink jet printer and
> photoshop or illustrator. My only concern is will
> ...


I don't know about translution, but as long as you use a quality transfer like JPSS then it will stand up to machine wash. But if you plan on pressing the tag into a dark shirt then this option won't work.



> So in regards to the above information, what would be considered the best option in cost and is there a heat transfer label that can stand up to machine wash.


Plastisol, because 1) you can gang up lots of tags on a sheet to save money and 2) you can put it on both light and dark shirts.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

What about buying the plastisol heat transfer paper and print out the logo / label information myself with a ink jet printer, would that work ?

A few days ago, Alstyle (T shirt company) told me that if I provide the heat transfer labels, the price is .25 cents to apply the heat tranfer label per 1 unit. That's even less than buying the main labels and hiring someone to sew them in.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Zabulun said:


> What about buying the plastisol heat transfer paper and print out the logo / label information myself with a ink jet printer, would that work ?


No because plastisol transfers are screenprinted.



Zabulun said:


> A few days ago, Alstyle (T shirt company) told me that if I provide the heat transfer labels, the price is .25 cents to apply the heat tranfer label per 1 unit. That's even less than buying the main labels and hiring someone to sew them in.


It really all depends on whether you want to keep it in-house or pay someone else to do it. I fill each shirt order as it comes in, so I choose to put the tags in myself. However, if you're doing hundreds of shirts at one time then it's probably better to have someone else do it.


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been using heat transfer for my tags, but as someone already said it's a problem for dark colors. I don't know about plastisol transfers for tags. With small writing like that don't they come off? I have some shirts like that and the tag info on the shirt is gone...unless it's not plastisol. What else could it be though?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have some shirts like that and the tag info on the shirt is gone...unless it's not plastisol. What else could it be though?


Could be pad printing.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Could be pad printing.


Or it could be bad printing.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you guys for the reply. This forum is a such a great help.


----------

